# Black Lightnings



## Freqman1 (Apr 16, 2014)

About four years ago I started searching for a road bike but wanted something a little different. I came across a Cannondale Black lightning, started doing some research, and decided this is what I wanted. Of course I couldn't just settle for any Black Lightning but wanted a first year (1987) BL. It took nearly three years before I saw one for sale (on Ebay). It was a 56 cm which is about my size so I placed a bid. Within two days another was listed (54cm) but was serial #007 so I bid on it too. As you can see I won both of those. Just a week ago I saw this 58cm listed on Ebay. I thought the price was high so when the auction ended with no bids I contacted the seller and we struck a deal. So now I have three (54, 56, & 58 cm) BLs! I love riding these bikes. The frames are fairly stiff, US made, and the components are decent for a casual rider like me. V/r Shawn


----------



## Talewinds (Apr 16, 2014)

Sweet! Now you've got a 58 for me to ride if I come visit!
The American made Cannondales are terrific bikes and within just a few more years we'll see the nostalgia appeal drive the prices up.


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Apr 30, 2014)

There was three of them in a pile at AA. I brought another one home from ML.  Really neat bikes. Let me know if you want a fourth! 

-AJ


----------

